# Cold Enough For You?



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 17, 2005)

Is it cold enough for you? I heard that in a place called Embarrass, Minnesota the thermometer read -54 degrees F. today. Man, it's cold! Brrrrrrr!


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 17, 2005)

You know, I have always loved winter. I even attempted to move to Alaska after I got by B.A. but that didn't happen. This is my first winter in Missouri (I hail from upstate New York). Honestly, if I never have to drive in snow again, I think I'd get over it! 

-54 degrees is _insane_!


----------



## sastark (Jan 17, 2005)

Nope. No way. Bring on the 113 degree heat. I am a Californian and proud of it. Cold is no fun. 

Bring on the heat! I wish it were summer all year.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 17, 2005)

I like all four seasons. But if it's going to be cold -- which I like -- I want it to snow! 

In general, I like to be warm when it's cold outside and cool when it's hot.


----------



## gwine (Jan 17, 2005)

7 wonderful degrees here in southern Wisconsin. Definitely need gloves but not a hat. I can put more on


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jan 18, 2005)

It is not that cold over here but you have to laugh at the fact it is the height of summer in New Zealand and we have flooding with wild storms lashing parts of the islands. This is not normal.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 19, 2005)

It's 23 degrees here in DC and SNOWING!!!!

Let It Snow 

Oh the weather outside is frightful, 
But the fire is so delightful,
And since we've no place to go,
Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!

It doesn't show signs of stopping,
And I've bought some corn for popping,
The lights are turned way down low,
Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!

When we finally kiss goodnight,
How I'll hate going out in the storm!
But if you'll really hold me tight,
All the way home I'll be warm.

The fire is slowly dying,
And, my dear, we're still good-bying,
But as long as you love me so,
Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Is it cold enough for you? I heard that in a place called Embarrass, Minnesota the thermometer read -54 degrees F. today. Man, it's cold! Brrrrrrr!



Man,I would feel Embarrassed to live up there.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by sastark_
> ...





Thats what I always say!!! I myself prefer about 80 degrees with no humidity...humidity is my achilles heal, because I sweat like a madman.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 19, 2005)

Its unussually war and humid here it was 61 yeserday and close to 65 today in seattle. 65 in portland yesterday broke an over 130 year record by about 4 degree's the concrete in both states has been sweatting there was even an eerie fog in the boeing atomic tunnel at my moms job  that has never happened.


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 19, 2005)

It was -30 last night in NH... boy, was it hard to get out of bed! The ride home from work it always fun... your hands are frozen to the steering wheel... It is 20 out right now and snowing... and it feels like summer... I think I am going to get the lawn chairs out tomorrow.


----------



## govols (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by sastark_
> ...



Joshua, you have to remember that Seth IS from California (can't help but say California in my head like Awnuld - the Gov.) so there are probably quite a few who don't abide by the last part of your sentence.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 21, 2005)

As a former resident of Raleigh, I sympathize greatly with the plight of those who can't handle snow.  I hope everyone in Raleigh is OK! 

Raleigh Thrown in Tizzy by Inch of Snow 

January 21, 2005

By MARGARET LILLARD, Associated Press Writer 

RALEIGH, N.C. - A mere inch of snow was all it took to cripple North Carolina's capital "” and prompt plenty of finger-pointing Thursday as the city thawed from the surprise storm that caused gridlock and left 3,000 students stranded in classrooms overnight. 

While a TV weatherman hung his head in shame "” telling viewers his forecast of a mere dusting was "embarrassing" "” the mayor vented at meteorologists for leaving Raleigh unprepared for Wednesday's storm. 

"A forecast that had given a better indication of the likely problem would have been very helpful," Mayor Charles Meeker said. 

Residents "” particularly those who have lived in other parts of the country "” could not believe the city was brought to its knees by just an inch of snow. 

"I just don't think they're equipped to handle it," said Lori Jamieson, from Pennsylvania. 

When the dry snow hit already frigid streets at midday, it turned to ice as schools and businesses scrambled to close early. That sent thousands of cars onto the roads before salt trucks could treat the pavement. 

Police handled more than 1,000 accidents, none fatal, and some people were caught in traffic jams that left them on the roads for more than eight hours. Buses were unable to take children home from school, stranding nearly 3,000 students in their classrooms with their teachers overnight. Some motorists who could not get home bunked with others in office buildings and even grocery stores. 

"This is embarrassing for my profession," a contrite WRAL-TV chief meteorologist Greg Fishel told viewers during the height of the chaos. "In the 24 years I've lived here, I have never encountered the traffic situation I saw today." 

But he was not alone. None of the television meteorologists made the right call, evoking memories of December 2002, when they failed to predict the severity of an ice storm that plunged much of the Carolinas into darkness for more than a week. 

Meeker said city workers could have been ready if forecasts had given a hint that icy roads could be a problem. 

People responded to the foul weather as they usually do in this region, shutting down early and going home. Had the city known that the roads were icing over, Meeker said, it would have advised people to stay at work and school late, so crews could put salt on the streets before they filled with traffic. 

It wasn't until late Wednesday that Gov. Mike Easley declared a state of emergency, allowing him to open two state government buildings in downtown Raleigh as shelters to accommodate drivers. He asked residents to stay home Thursday morning so Department of Transportation crews could clear the roads. 

The weather cooperated, warming into the low 40s and drying the moisture from most roads by midafternoon. 

Even as Wednesday's problems melted away, though, more snow was on the way. And this time, forecasters were making sure not to downplay the threat. 

The first round was forecast to fall between late Thursday and early Friday. "It'll be over by morning and we'll have time to assess things before the morning commute," said National Weather Service (news - web sites) meteorologist Mike Moneypenny. 

The weekend, however, looked grim, with sleet and snow predicted to fall in freezing temperatures Saturday and into Sunday. 

Meeker acknowledged the city should have had a plan for handling the ice. 

"I think everybody worked extremely hard to get through the situation. But I do think if we'd had a good policy in place and communicated it to the public, we could have lessened the disruption."


----------



## Ivan (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Raleigh Thrown in Tizzy by Inch of Snow



HA!! In Southeastern Wisconsin, we have about six inches on the ground with another 6 to 9 on the way. AND it's warmed up to a balmy 21 degrees with some wind to boot.

Inch of snow!!!


----------



## blhowes (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> HA!! In Southeastern Wisconsin, we have about six inches on the ground with another 6 to 9 on the way. AND it's warmed up to a balmy 21 degrees with some wind to boot.



[macho voice]
Sounds like only REAL MEN (and their households) could survive in weather like that!
[/macho voice]


----------



## Ivan (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ivan_
> ...



In my best John Wayne imitation..."Well, you know it, pilgrim!"

I think John Wayne was GREAT actor!!


----------



## heartoflesh (Jan 21, 2005)

6-9 inches predicted here in the Twin Cities by tonight, and I'm supposed to deliver 180 Saturday morning newspapers. This ought to be interesting.


----------



## Dan.... (Jan 21, 2005)

I don't mind the snow (can't ski without it).... what I do mind is that it always comes during the rush-hour commute! It takes twice as long to get to and from work when the flakes are falling.


----------



## cupotea (Jan 21, 2005)

We're supposed to get about 10 inches tomorrow. Don't know the temperature though, it's -30C with the windchill. I know 0C is 30F, but I don't know the conversion below that. I hate the cold; you have no idea how much. And my, well, cheap, roommate pays the bills, so we aren't allowed to turn the heat on in our apartment except in our rooms!!


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 21, 2005)

The weather people can't decide how much we are going to get... this morning it said 1-4 inches, at noon it said 6-8, now they are saying 8-16... Can't wait!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 21, 2005)

They are forecasting 5-10 inches for Saturday here in Virginia!

Let it snow!


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 21, 2005)

Oh yay... latest report is 12-20 inches.... YAHOO!!! Maybe it will be so bad that school will be cancelled Monday... Yay! Oh wait---- I am .... home.... schooled... oh rats!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 22, 2005)

Well...we got it and more to come!! I'm not sure how much we got so far, but the snowblower needs to come out of the shed! 18 degrees right now too.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 22, 2005)

We got socked! I'd say at least 12" on top of the previous 6"...with more to come, maybe as much as 12 more inches. Temp is 17 degrees.

Snowblower didn't work either. Shoveled an area the size of a basketball court...then I went to the Y to workout! LOL 

Yes, I'm nuts!


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 22, 2005)

We're supposed to get snow tonight here in TN too.... I'll believe it when I see it though!


----------



## heartoflesh (Jan 22, 2005)

It's snowing everywhere!! Could this have to do with Revelation, and the rapture maybe? 

Ooops, wrong forum.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> It's snowing everywhere!! Could this have to do with Revelation, and the rapture maybe?



YES!! It's the end of the world as we know it!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 22, 2005)

We only got about 4 inches here, but Lord's Day church services are cancelled anyway.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> We only got about 4 inches here, but Lord's Day church services are cancelled anyway.



Depending on what it does tonight...we have not yet cancelled, although some have. 

We Baptists are a tough bunch! 

We'll use this guy to melt the snow!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 28, 2005)

Ten inches of snow expected for northern Virginia today! Brrr...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 28, 2005)

We got 8 inches last week and they are forcasting 6-12 today, tomorrow and Wednesday.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 28, 2005)

We're dying here in Florida. We are having flurries of sunshine and the temperature is ranging from 70-80 degree's. We may get some rain today...

Send help!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 28, 2005)

"...flurries of sunshine..."


----------



## TimV (Feb 28, 2005)

It's rough living on California's central coast. Just last week I had to put on a sweater!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 24, 2005)

It's snowing in parts of Virginia today. Is anybody ready for winter yet?


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> It's snowing in parts of Virginia today. Is anybody ready for winter yet?



Kicked the heater on last week. It's gettin' that time of year!


----------



## Gregg (Oct 24, 2005)

Late Fall and Winter, my favorite time of year in New England.


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey, it was 41 degrees down here in Mobile this morning. Our high was only 68. Now that may not sound cold to some of y'all, but for most down here it is a bit chilly. Especially when it was over 95 just a few days ago. 

Before anyone chides me for having thin skin let me realte that I pastored in Kansas for a while. In Kansas there is nothing between you and the North Pole but a couple of strands of barbed wire. I well remember days of -30F with 25-30mph winds. Thank God I'm back in his country- Dixie!


----------



## pastorway (Oct 24, 2005)

brrrrrrr - in the 60s today....almost needed long sleeves.....

Phillip


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_Before anyone chides me for having thin skin let me realte that I pastored in Kansas for a while. In Kansas there is nothing between you and the North Pole but a couple of strands of barbed wire. I well remember days of -30F with 25-30mph winds. Thank God I'm back in his country- Dixie!



Location: Kansas


----------



## Herald (Oct 25, 2005)

I like all four seasons...although, snow becomes less and less enjoyable as I get older.


----------

